# Filter für 1000 l?



## Christine (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo liebe Fachleute,

habe aufgrund Familienratsüberstimmung in unserem Teich jetzt 6 Bitterlinge und vier __ Moderlieschen (die Lieschen waren ein Mitleidskauf). Und das bei 1000 l. Dazu zwei Teichmuscheln und diverse Molchkinder.

Technik: nur eine Oase Atlantis 30 pumpt das Wasser von Becken 1 (600 l) in Becken 2 (400 l) und von da läuft es wieder über in Becken 1.

Das Wasser ist soweit klar, lediglich zur Zeit Fadenalgen.

 

(Foto: links 400l, rechts 600 l)

Gefüttert wird z.Z. alle zwei Tage Flocken soviel ich zwischen Zeigefinger und Daumen fassen kann und die sind in 5 Minuten weg.

Brauche ich einen Filter und wenn ja was für einen.

Habe bei e123 einen Druckfilter gesehen, der recht günstig ist. Allerdings mit UVC. Aber die kann man ja wohl auslassen, habe gelesen, UVC wäre für __ Muscheln schlecht???  

Liebe Grüße
Blumenelse


----------



## HolgerSL (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filter für 1000 l?*

Hallo,
je kleiner der (Fisch)teich, umso eher muss gefiltert werden. Bei einem großen See kann man von einer Selbstregulierung ausgehen. Alles andere liegt irgendwo zwischen diesen Extremen. Für einen Fischteich sind 1000L sehr knapp bemessen. Auf jeden Fall filtern und vielleicht eine zusätzliche Sauerstoffpumpe. Kleine flache Teiche heizen sich im Sommer schnell auf. Und je wärmer das Wasser, desto weniger Sauerstoff kann es aufnehmen. Dein Bachlauf ist bezüglich Sauerstoffanreicherung schon sehr gut.


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Filter für 1000 l?*



			
				HolgerSL schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Auf jeden Fall filtern und vielleicht eine zusätzliche Sauerstoffpumpe. Kleine flache Teiche heizen sich im Sommer schnell auf. Und je wärmer das Wasser, desto weniger Sauerstoff kann es aufnehmen.



Ja, hab ich vergessen, in dem kleineren Teil ist ein Sauerstoffsprudler (solarbetrieben). Wenn bei uns mal die Sonne scheint,  , dann sprudelt es auch.

Und so ein Druckfilter bringt etwas?

Gruß
Christine


----------



## Silke (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter für 1000 l?*

Hallo,
was machst du denn im Winter? Wie tief ist dein Teich?
Und die Fische sind alle in dem 600-Liter-Becken?


----------



## chromis (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter für 1000 l?*

Hi,

vorausgesetzt die Fische vermehren sich nicht und die zusätzliche Fütterei mit Trockenfutter wird nicht übertrieben, würde ich sagen, es geht auch ohne Filter. 
Die zum Schadstoffabbau benötigten Bakterien leben nicht nur auf dem Filtermaterial, sondern auf jeder Oberfläche(Steine, Sand, Pflanzen).

Wasserbewegung ist vorhanden, das sollte reichen wenn zukünftige "Mitleidskäufe unterbleiben  

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## HolgerSL (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter für 1000 l?*

Hi Rainer, ich halte deine Aussage für kritisch. Es handelt sich um ein kleines Becken mit relativ vielen Fischen.  1000L ist schon fast Aquariumgröße. Kein Aquarium (mit Fischen) kommt ohne __ Filtersystem aus. Da hilft auch kein Wassergeplansche. Und im Gartenteich fallen ausser Futter und Fischpupps auch noch Laub und Getier ins Wasser. Ein kleiner Filter sollte schon sein. Ansonsten sind die Mikrobakterien einfach überfordert.


----------



## chromis (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter für 1000 l?*

Hi,



> Kein Aquarium (mit Fischen) kommt ohne __ Filtersystem aus


definitiv falsch, ich könnte fast an jedem meiner Becken(9 Stück ohne Aufzuchtbecken) den Filter abschalten und keines davon würde kippen.

Gruß
Rainer

Edit: Was sind denn Mikrobakterien?


----------



## HolgerSL (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter für 1000 l?*

...upps...was sind Mikrobakterien? Keine Ahnung! Manchmal machen die Finger nicht das was der Kopf sagt. Es wollte eigentlich Mikroorganismen schreiben. Gemeint sind die kleinen Bakterien, welche Biomasse aufzerren.
Ah, du hast also 9 Becken und die Filter laufen. Hm. Du könntest sie abschalten, machst es aber nicht...


----------



## chromis (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter für 1000 l?*

Hi Holger,

klingt schon ein wenig schizophren. Da hat der Kerl Filter die er gar nicht braucht uns stellt sie nicht mal ab  

Die Filter geben schon Sicherheit, sollten irgendwelche unvorhergesehenen Belastungen auftreten. Trotzdem bleibe ich bei der Aussage, die Becken würden bei normalem Besatz(und der liegt höher als 10 Fische mit jeweils 10cm Länge auf 1000l) auch ohne Filter nicht kippen. 

Auch die Bedeutung der Filtermaterialien wird stark überschätzt und von der Industrie kräftig gefördert. Der HMF(Hamburger-Mattenfilter) ist einer der effektivsten Filtertypen und arbeitet lediglich mit einer Schaumstoffmatte. Die meisten nützlichen Bakterien leben im Schlamm/Mulm und der Filter ist lediglich eine Aufbewahrungsanstalt für den Mulm mitsamt seinen Bakterien.
Gerade in sehr gut bepflanzten Becken können groß dimensionierte Filter kontraproduktiv sein, da sie als perfekte Nährstofffallen arbeiten.

Diese Aussagen kann man sicher nicht alle zu 100% auf den Teich übertragen, aber ein Besatz von 10 kleinen Fischen wird(korrekte Fütterung vorausgesetzt) einen 1000l Teich auch ohne Filter nicht aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen.

Gruß
Rainer

http://www.deters-ing.de/Gastbeitraege/Mulm.htm


----------



## Christine (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter für 1000 l?*



			
				Silke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> was machst du denn im Winter? Wie tief ist dein Teich?
> Und die Fische sind alle in dem 600-Liter-Becken?



Also die __ Moderlieschen sind mal da und mal da, die wandern immer hin und her, die Bitterlinge und __ Muscheln sind im oberen, zwar kleineren Teich - hier ist aber mehr Schwimmfläche. Der Boden ist hier mit Sand bedeckt, Tiefe ca. 50 cm. Neben der Randbepflanzung ist in diesem Becken __ Hornkraut und __ Papageienfeder. 

Im unteren Becken sind die __ Molche und ab und zu die Moderlieschen. Dieser Teich ist 60 cm tief, der Boden ist mit Kiesel bedeckt. Neben der Randbepflanzung ist hier im Wasser die Seerose, Hornkraut, __ Tausendblatt. Hier steht auch die Pumpe, die solange das Wetter es zulässt, anbleibt. 

Damit die Teiche nicht zufrieren, wird im Winter ein Luftsprudler installiert, zusätzlich bei richtig Frost eine Teichheizung. Die gibt es, seit der Teich im vorletzten Jahr zur Froschfalle geworden ist. Das mach ich nicht noch mal mit, hätte heulen können.  

Der untere Teich ist noch mit einem kleinen Sumpfbeet (ca. 40 l) verbunden. Diese beiden Teile sind jetzt über drei Jahre alt. Wasser wird aufgefüllt mir Regenwasser und Leitungswasser. 

Bei uns ist es sehr windig, an solchen Tagen ist der Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung deutlich höher. Nach den vielen Regenfällen der letzten Zeit nehme ich zum Auffüllen zur Zeit nur Leitungswasser, das bei uns sehr kalkhaltig ist.

Die Fütterung kann durchaus reduziert werden. Allerdings habe ich von Anfang an, in nehme an wegen der Bewegung, im Teich kaum bis keine Mückenlarven. Die haben wir nur in der Regentonne. Ich nehme mal an, wenn ich die in den Teich werfe, gilt das nicht als Zusatzfutter, oder?

Laubeintrag von den umstehenden Bäumen versuche ich weitestgehend durch ein Laubfangnetz zu verhindern. Außerdem wird gepickt so gut es geht.

An "Kleinvieh" gibt es zahlreiche Libellenlarven verschiedener Arten, __ Schnecken (Posthorn, Blasen, Sumpfdeckel), __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Taumelkäfer und gaaanz kleine Wasserbewohner, die für mich wie Wasserflöhe aussehen.

Gibt es irgendwelche Vorzeichen, an denen ich erkennen kann, dass ich ganz schnell einen Filter anschließen sollte? Im Augenblick kann ich nämlich nichts erkennen. Alle sind putzmunter.  

Schon mal vielen Dank im voraus
und liebe Grüße

Blumenelse


----------



## chromis (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter für 1000 l?*

Hi,



> Die Fütterung kann durchaus reduziert werden.


prima, mach das  



> Ich nehme mal an, wenn ich die in den Teich werfe, gilt das nicht als Zusatzfutter, oder?


als was man das bezeichnet, spielt keine Rolle. Auf jeden Fall sind die Mückenlarven wesentlich wertvoller als Trockenfutter und belasten das Wasser viel weniger.

Ansonsten macht die Teichanlage einen sehr guten und funktionierenden Eindruck, Du solltest allerdings aufpassen, dass der Fischbestand nicht zunimmt.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## HolgerSL (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Filter für 1000 l?*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Holger,
> 
> klingt schon ein wenig schizophren. Da hat der Kerl Filter die er gar nicht braucht uns stellt sie nicht mal ab
> 
> ...


----------

